# Blut



## DannyDeluxe (14. Oktober 2001)

Hiho!

Ich versuche hier verzweifelt BLut mit dem Airbrush zu malen weil mir keine andere möglichkeit einfällt 
Aber irgendwie kommt da nicht das Ergebnis raus das ich mir erwünsche!
Kann mir vielleicht jemand ein Tut schreiben? 


Cya,
    Deluxe


----------



## tilman (14. Oktober 2001)

*Shiver's...*

...Blood Brushes. Wozu haben wir den die netten Maedels? Shiver hat einen kompletten Satz genialer Blut Pinsel gebastel. Lade sie dir auf ihrer Homepage runter und bedankt recht hoefflich.

Respekt shiver


----------



## cater (14. Oktober 2001)

ganz einfach =)

man nehme ein glas tinte, einen pinsel, tauche diesen dort ein und spritze auf ein weißes blat papier ordentlich drauf rum..

dann lässt du das trocknen und legst es auf deinen scanner und scannst es ein (logischerweise =). in photoshop kopierst du dann die flecken, die du willst in dein bild - am besten in eine neue ebene. die neue ebene stellst du dann auf multiplizieren. dann kannst du die schwarzen oder blauen flecken über die gradationskurve aufhellen, etc. und dann über farbton/sättigung rot einfärben.

fertig!


----------



## pHiL (14. Oktober 2001)

ich suche auch brushes aber net für ps 6.0, wie die von shiver, sondern für *5.5.* hat wer welche?
mailto: phubler@hotmail.com
:: thx, pHiL


----------



## foxx21 (16. Oktober 2001)

@ cater

wie stellst du denn eigentlich einen toten in ps dar?

erschießt irgendwen und legst ihn in den scanner oder was!  

-nein nein nichts für ungut, aber eine echt extrawagante methode!!


----------



## pxlArtizzt (2. Februar 2006)

Hallo allerseits,

ja ich weiß, der Thread ist schon was älter, aber ich kann leider die legendären  Blood-Brushes von shiver nicht mehr finden... Hat die noch jemand hier rein zufällig? ;-)


----------



## zioProduct (2. Februar 2006)

Was die Brushes berift keine Ahnung, aber es gibt nen haufen Blut-Tutorials, wenn ich mich nicht Irre, ist sogar eines hier auf Tutorials.de also Augen auf und in die Tasten gehauen.


----------



## da_Dj (2. Februar 2006)

http://brushes.deviantart.com/  Ein wenig suchen und du solltest massenhaft in der Richtung finden. Wenn du da nichts findest, kann dir nicht mehr geholfen werden


----------



## pxlArtizzt (2. Februar 2006)

Besten Dank, hab soweit gefunden, was ich gesucht hab!


----------

